
Paypal might be disclosing user's name by email - codedokode
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fhabr.com%2Fpost%2F431772%2F
======
djsumdog
When I read the title, I thought it might just mean people who use their full
names in their e-mails, but nope, it reveals a name just by sending an
invoice. Very interesting. I wonder how PayPal will respond.

